# tired Bobby...



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Aahhh! Glad to see that others spoil their pooches too! :baby:
He's adorable!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this photo as it is exactly what Beau does


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, what a cutie - looks so comfy and content  Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh what a snuggly boy.. I fit just nicely here mum x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

What a little love! So content


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so very cute all snuggled in


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

OOOh goody I'm allowed to spoil Flo lots and lots!

Wendy and Little Flo xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Snug as a Cockapoo in a bed !!! zzzzzz


----------

